# Your Username...Where and Why?



## gopro (Nov 5, 2002)

There are so many interesting usernames on this site. How and why did you pick yours?

(Gopro...started using it in 2002 when I began competing in "pro qualifying" bodybuilding competitions...since I am trying to "go pro" I just made it my name).


----------



## Scotty the Body (Nov 5, 2002)

Kids in high school use to call me Scotty the Body, I wasn't really huge but I had well developed Lats that make my upper half look very wide.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 5, 2002)

gopro, this must be the first time you have ever posted in Open Chat! 

I have been a fan of _Prince_ (yes the musician) since junior high, so when I joined musclemag.com I just made my name Prince. I Decided to keep it that on every board, and have done so now for 3 years.

I now consider it my "internet identity", and I get a little pissed when I go to a new board and someone else is using my name.


----------



## Robboe (Nov 5, 2002)

Ever hear of Larry Flint's first sexual experience?


----------



## david (Nov 5, 2002)

I looked on my driver license!


----------



## Arnold (Nov 5, 2002)

it probably reads:  David Jason Dean


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> gopro, this must be the first time you have ever posted in Open Chat!
> 
> *That's what I was thinking! *
> ...


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> Ever hear of Larry Flint's first sexual experience?




No...but keep going...I've been w8ing a long freaking time for this!


----------



## david (Nov 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> it probably reads:  David Jason Dean




You ARE correct!  Where do I send your prize too?


----------



## kuso (Nov 5, 2002)

Most people know mine.......was my feeling at having to come up with a user name


----------



## Dero (Nov 5, 2002)

Well,if you must know "de" are the first two letters of my first name Denis and "ro" are the two first letters of my second name.

But this is the only place I go under this nick...
Most people know me as deroyo...
Yo,as in YO you,yeah you...


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 5, 2002)

Simple actually (yes, like me)... Lean (for how I am built) and 76er for 76 inches tall (6'4")


----------



## david (Nov 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> Simple actually (yes, like me)... Lean (for how I am built) and 76er for 76 inches tall (6'4")



I'm 6 4............ but it's actually 6 inches 4 something.........  SOFT!  Just kidding everyone!  Thought I'd bust on Lean'n!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Nov 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 
> 
> I'm 6 4............ but it's actually 6 inches 4 something.........  SOFT!  Just kidding everyone!  Thought I'd bust on Lean'n!



Good thing!  Your pm box would be full of requests within the hour!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Nov 5, 2002)

Hammer is my drunk college nickname that has stuck with me and Lynn is my middle name.


----------



## Max. Q (Nov 5, 2002)

Max Q
by Howard Balzer

"Roughly one minute after the space shuttle launches, it must withstand a condition of extreme force known as Max Q. Mission success demands that all systems perform at the highest level. 

In life, Max Q demands the same commitment to success. It requires choosing greatness, personally as well as professionally. It depends on balance, passion and courage and the wisdom gained from adversity. It is an outcome as well as an attitude. It is the combined result of the learning of a parachute packer, the focus of astronauts in orbit, the emotion shared by the Navy Seals, the precision of the Blue Angels and the heart of the St. Louis Rams."


----------



## Jenny (Nov 6, 2002)

Haven't we already done this? 

Almost all my workout clothes are Nike's, since the gym I work at is sponsored by them.. The staff gets 50% off!  And I think you get the girl part..  So, I'm a Nike_Girl!


----------



## Robboe (Nov 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> 
> No...but keep going...I've been w8ing a long freaking time for this!




Look it up.

Or put two and two together.


----------



## Erilaya (Nov 6, 2002)

Umm its my Name.. D'oh.. although Not my first name.. its my middle name.. My actual name is soo freaking long.. I have 4 names NOT includig my last name.. anyway... its the one I use on the internet as my alternate identity as well. 

smiles

Erilay'a


----------



## The Berg Master (Nov 6, 2002)

My last name is Berg...


----------



## I Are Baboon (Nov 6, 2002)




----------



## ZECH (Nov 6, 2002)

My initials of middle and last name and my police number...


----------



## Fade (Nov 6, 2002)

Mine comes from a character in Robert Jordans Wheel of Time books.


Myrddraal

aka: Eyeless, *Fade*, Halfman, Lurk 

Myrddraal are the spawn of Trollocs and the taint of evil is even stronger in them. They are man-sized and are pasty white. They have no eyes, yet they see like eagles. They have powers that
stem from the Dark One. They are no match for an Aes Sedai, but they can best most warriors. The look of a Fade inspires fear in men. In the Trolloc Wars, Dreadlords commanded Fades that
led Trollocs into battle.


----------



## gopro (Nov 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> gopro, this must be the first time you have ever posted in Open Chat!
> 
> I have been a fan of _Prince_ (yes the musician) since junior high, so when I joined musclemag.com I just made my name Prince. I Decided to keep it that on every board, and have done so now for 3 years.
> ...



Yup it is...still haven't visited sports or sexual health though...the BBing stuff keeps my hands full!


----------



## Jodi (Nov 6, 2002)

For those that remember Fraggle Rock (showing a little age here) there was a character named Mokey.    

I changed it to Mochy cuz of my puppy dog.  She had the colors of Mocha, you know coffee and chocolate when she was a puppy.  So I named her Mochy.  Of course as she grew up she's not tan, red and a little brown.


----------



## gopro (Nov 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mochy *_
> For those that remember Fraggle Rock (showing a little age here) there was a character named Mochy.
> 
> Its also my puppy dog's name.



Holy shiat...I remember Fraggle Rock!


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 6, 2002)

Tank comes from being a short stocky 11 year old, the 316 comes from the x wrestler Steve Austin.


----------



## Tboy (Nov 6, 2002)

Mine comes from a childrens book series, from way back, about a cajun boy that lived in the swamps.  Also my cuz taged me with it years ago.  My first initial is T.  I guess I have three reasons.

I still have one of the books, I am hanging on to it for my little girl to read.


----------



## Fade (Nov 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mochy *_
> For those that remember Fraggle Rock (showing a little age here) there was a character named Mokey.
> 
> I changed it to Mochy cuz of my puppy dog.  She had the colors of Mocha, you know coffee and chocolate when she was a puppy.  So I named her Mochy.  Of course as she grew up she's not tan, red and a little brown.


I remember Gobo, Wembley, and Boober.


"Dance your cares away,
worries for another day,
let the music play,
down at Fraggle Rock."


----------



## david (Nov 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> Haven't we already done this?
> 
> Almost all my workout clothes are Nike's, since the gym I work at is sponsored by them.. The staff gets 50% off!  And I think you get the girl part..  So, I'm a Nike_Girl!



Correction:

one damn *HOT!!!* Nike_ Girl!


----------



## david (Nov 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> Umm its my Name.. D'oh.. although Not my first name.. its my middle name.. My actual name is soo freaking long.. I have 4 names NOT includig my last name.. anyway... its the one I use on the internet as my alternate identity as well.
> 
> smiles
> ...




You have me curious. What is your 4 word name???


----------



## david (Nov 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> Tank comes from being a short stocky 11 year old, the 316 comes from the x wrestler Steve Austin.




There was also a wrestler in WCW named, "tank"  He was supposedly a bad ass with a big punch!


----------



## Robboe (Nov 6, 2002)

You guys ever get The Kenny Everett Show over there?


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 6, 2002)

I started off using "Mr Weightlifter", but after visiting this site a few times I realized that would never work. Then I tried to use my two favorite exercises (squat, deadlift) into a name. Since Deepsquatter and Dr Squat were already out there, I focused on deadlift and thought Captain Deadlift had a nice ring to it.


----------



## butterfly (Nov 6, 2002)

*I just like butterflies*


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 6, 2002)

ask Kuso.


----------



## irontime (Nov 6, 2002)

First name is Will so of course I heard 'ironwill' enough times , but that would just be corny. But I couldn't get the word 'iron' out of my head. Thought of 'time' and thought it had a nice touch as I usually spend a couple of hours in the gym at a time, so decided what the hell . And here I am


----------



## Jodi (Nov 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> 
> I remember Gobo, Wembley, and Boober.
> 
> ...



You don't remember Mokey?


----------



## Fade (Nov 6, 2002)

Yeah I remember Mokey oh and Red.


----------



## irontime (Nov 6, 2002)

Ya, Red was hot


----------



## Jodi (Nov 6, 2002)

OK, whatever you say IT, then here's a picture of Red just for you!


----------



## Fade (Nov 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> Ya, Red was hot


I thought you'd be more into Sprocket


----------



## irontime (Nov 6, 2002)

Oh ya  you can tell by the look on her face that she takes it.


----------



## irontime (Nov 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> 
> I thought you'd be more into Sprocket


Ah go buck a fuffallo


----------



## Jodi (Nov 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> 
> I thought you'd be more into Sprocket



Or maybe Doc?  j/k


----------



## Fade (Nov 6, 2002)

No the Trash Heap.


----------



## Erilaya (Nov 6, 2002)

O M G! I remember fraggle rock too! holy shiat are we like OLD or what.. Mochy its soo funny cos when I first saw your name I thought of Mokey from F.R !!!!NO j/k and then thought nah she is way to young to remember that show. too funny!

Eri'


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 6, 2002)

It was a call-sign of some tv show I used to watch, and is also my call-sign on my paintball team


----------



## Erilaya (Nov 6, 2002)

D J D .. You have a p.m Sir.... 

Eri'


----------



## butterfly (Nov 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> It was a call-sign of some tv show I used to watch, and is also my call-sign on my paintball team


My son LOVES paintball!


----------



## ALBOB (Nov 6, 2002)

My first name is Robert but since I'm a junior I've always gone by my middle name of Allen.  This causes great confusion when I get transferred someplace new.  At one of my assignmenst years ago a very confused co-worked finally came out and said, "What the hell is your name anyway?  Is it Al?  Is it Bob?  Fuq it, I'll just call you AlBob."


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 6, 2002)

you sure you weren't a cop with that kind of logic?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> 
> My son LOVES paintball!




Next Spring...if I ever get more $$...our team is going to Chicago for some big tourney, and maybe back to D-Day in Oklahoma for Memorial weekend


----------



## ALBOB (Nov 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> you sure you weren't a cop with that kind of logic?



To begin with, it wasn't my logic.  To end with,  for using my name and "cop" in the same sentence. 

P.S. to dg806: We're not talking about real cops like you, we're talking about "Sky cops" (Air Force) like Burner used to be.  You know, the ones who carry around a gun all day that isn't loaded because they don't trust them enough to give them bullets?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> To begin with, it wasn't my logic.  To end with,  for using my name and "cop" in the same sentence.
> ...



what, al-cop-out?


I actually would like to go back into the reserves, but I just read that 90% of ALL reserve cops have been activated and deployed for up to one year assignments. I cannot affod=rd to live a an E-4 anymore.....A couple months, I could manage...but not a year. I do not think they wouldlet me retrain either, as we are in a serious shortage right now


----------



## ALBOB (Nov 6, 2002)

You ain't kidding bud!   Cops are some hurtin' puppies right now.  They spend more time deployed than they do at home and those are the lucky ones.  The few poor bastards left at home pull 12-14 hour shifts 6-7 days a week.  I SUCKS to be a cop right now!!!  You want to see a cop shift supervisor laugh, go ask him if you can take leave.  I, on the other hand, am not a cop and feel the need to go to the gym right now.  See ya'.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 6, 2002)

later, have a great w/o!


----------



## gopro (Nov 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> Tank comes from being a short stocky 11 year old, the 316 comes from the x wrestler Steve Austin.



And now Tank simply means you are built like a F'N Tank!


----------



## Dero (Nov 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> 
> 
> And now Tank simply means you are built like a F'N Tank!


OMG,another gopro siting in da ZOO!!!
Ok let's see how old you are...
You remember The Banana Splits?
AND I'M NOT TALKING OF THE ICE CREAM DISH!!!!
The TV show!!!


----------



## david (Nov 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> D J D .. You have a p.m Sir....
> 
> Eri'




Got it!  Wow, ask and you shall receive!


----------



## Duncan (Nov 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mochy *_
> 
> 
> You don't remember Mokey?




What were the little guys names who always built the stuff the fraggles ate?  I always thought their mouths made them look like penis'.

Anyway, Duncan is my fake name I use when I am out at bars meeting women.  Duncan Barnes to be exact.


----------



## kuso (Nov 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> ask Kuso.



 D-cup


----------



## Jodi (Nov 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Duncan *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Doozer's  Are these them?


----------



## Dero (Nov 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mochy *_
> 
> 
> Doozer's  Are these them?


You have many nieces and nephews?


----------



## Duncan (Nov 6, 2002)

Yupper!


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 
> 
> 
> There was also a wrestler in WCW named, "tank"  He was supposedly a bad ass with a big punch!


Tank Abbot, i believe, a former UFC fighter.


----------



## kuso (Nov 6, 2002)

Tank Abbot eh? Huge punch, but only ever won a couple.


----------



## seyone (Nov 6, 2002)

mine is my old graffiti tag that just kinda stuck


----------



## ZECH (Nov 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> To begin with, it wasn't my logic.  To end with,  for using my name and "cop" in the same sentence.
> ...


 Can I call him Barney???


----------



## gopro (Nov 7, 2002)

Wow this thread is really rockin! And its the first time I ever posted in open chat!


----------



## Erilaya (Nov 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 
> 
> 
> Got it!  Wow, ask and you shall receive!




WEll DJD I am afterall , a GIVER!! ( I do what I can ) 

smiles

Eri'


----------



## butterfly (Nov 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Wow this thread is really rockin! And its the first time I ever posted in open chat!


No doubt... you should do it more


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 7, 2002)

yeah....step outside the box, big guy!


----------



## Dero (Nov 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Wow this thread is really rockin! And its the first time I ever posted in open chat!


Look at ALLLLLL the fun you've been missing out on!!!


----------



## Erilaya (Nov 7, 2002)

I have lots of fun with Gopro! he is  very exciting.. (TRUST ME !) 

hi GP!! it is very nice indeed to see you out here.. 
smiles

Eri'


----------



## cornfed (Nov 7, 2002)

Ummm.... way the hell back when I was a Fish in HS, I had been working out seriously for a year and weighed 207@13% and had increased my sguat by 215lbs in 9mo... combined w/ the short strawberry blonde hair and given facial structure, I was dubbed "Cornfed" by all of the rest of the guys in the HS wt room (looked like a nebraskan I guess).  From there it spread and I still can't shake it, though I look less like it.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Wow this thread is really rockin! And its the first time I ever posted in open chat!



natural post whore.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 7, 2002)

the force is strong in this one.....


----------



## ALBOB (Nov 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_Ok let's see how old you are...You remember The Banana Splits?



One banana
Two banana
Three banana, Four
Four banana makes a bunch and so do many more.

Wow, you're OOOOOOOOLD Dero.


----------



## ALBOB (Nov 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Can I call him Barney???



At least Barney had ONE bullet.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Wow this thread is really rockin! And its the first time I ever posted in open chat!




Well its about time Gopro.  Glad to see you in here!


----------



## Dero (Nov 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> One banana
> ...


BUTT I'm younger then YOU!!! 
I knew you would know them...


----------



## ALBOB (Nov 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_BUTT I'm younger then YOU!!!



You need a new abacus old man.


----------



## NickB (Nov 8, 2002)

I , too, looked on my drivers license ;]


----------



## Mudge (Nov 8, 2002)

Dr.Mudge, computer security guru, former "CEO" of L0pht, the nerdly thinktank.

http://www.atstake.com/company_info/pzatko.html


----------



## gopro (Nov 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> I have lots of fun with Gopro! he is  very exciting.. (TRUST ME !)
> 
> hi GP!! it is very nice indeed to see you out here..
> ...



Yeah, but the type of fun we have belongs in another category altogether...don't ya think sweetie?!


----------



## gopro (Nov 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mochy *_
> 
> 
> 
> Well its about time Gopro.  Glad to see you in here!



Hmmmm, maybe I outta visit more, huh? Thanks Mochy...always fun to see you around!


----------



## gopro (Nov 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> the force is strong in this one.....



I have been called Yoda on other boards before...Ken Shamrock on this board calls me "Yodapro."


----------



## gopro (Nov 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> 
> 
> natural post whore.



Yes, I'm a drug free post whore!


----------



## gopro (Nov 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> 
> Look at ALLLLLL the fun you've been missing out on!!!



True...all work and no play makes gopro...well, I don't know...


----------



## gopro (Nov 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> 
> No doubt... you should do it more



Maybe I'll take that advice sweet butterfly


----------



## Dero (Nov 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> 
> 
> True...all work and no play makes gopro...well, I don't know...


Whatever...
At least you discovered the Open Chat before it was too late!!!


----------



## gopro (Nov 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> 
> Whatever...
> At least you discovered the Open Chat before it was too late!!!



YUP!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Nov 10, 2002)

Break mine down and you get Buff Jay, not that I am but what I one day will be


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by BjUaFyF *_
> Break mine down and you get Buff Jay, not that I am but what I one day will be




Scrambling the words and creating a nickname!  Quite clever there!

You should named your self Monster Traps

KingTraps or 

Trapeziusman...


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Nov 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL, Trapesaurus Jay?? there we go  prince if you would be so kind


----------



## david (Nov 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by BjUaFyF *_
> 
> 
> LOL, Trapesaurus Jay?? there we go  prince if you would be so kind



How about, just "Trapesaurus"?  Thats' pretty cool!


----------



## Stacey (Nov 11, 2002)

I hate my username, it was a DUMB instinct move! How can I change it??????


----------



## gopro (Nov 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 
> 
> How about, just "Trapesaurus"?  Thats' pretty cool!



Or "TRAPZILLA."


----------



## david (Nov 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> 
> 
> Or "TRAPZILLA."




"zilla" is a golden ending award that is elite such as Quadzilla, abzilla.............  "saurus" would be better because he's massive but yet not "monsterous".... yet!  We''ll all run when he becomes a monster-zilla!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Nov 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 
> 
> How about, just "Trapesaurus"?  Thats' pretty cool!



Sure that works a little better........Prince when ya get a chance


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Nov 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> I hate my username, it was a DUMB instinct move! How can I change it??????



Actually I like it.......Nobody else is named it, It commands respect, it denotes class......no need to change that


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Nov 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 
> 
> 
> "zilla" is a golden ending award that is elite such as Quadzilla, abzilla.............  "saurus" would be better because he's massive but yet not "monsterous".... yet!  We''ll all run when he becomes a monster-zilla!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Nov 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> 
> 
> Or "TRAPZILLA."


----------



## david (Nov 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by BjUaFyF *_



How about Goon-Traps?


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Nov 11, 2002)

no definatley not goon traps then everyone will shorten it to goon, which is not good or GT which sounds to much like a VD.


----------



## david (Nov 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by BjUaFyF *_
> no definatley not goon traps then everyone will shorten it to goon, which is not good or GT which sounds to much like a VD.



Explain that one.  Goon is a word that means clown!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Nov 11, 2002)

yeah I know I don't wanna be known as clown or goon, change yours to Gay DavidJasonDean cause gay means happy in the dictionary and you're always happy.............


----------



## Stacey (Nov 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by BjUaFyF *_
> 
> 
> Actually I like it.......Nobody else is named it, It commands respect, it denotes class......no need to change that



Thank ya!!  I just think it sounds like I'm a "ME ME ME ME" person! Or just cheesy!!  LoL...and I'm not like that at allllll! I just chose it cause at the time, its ALL my hubby called me!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Nov 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> 
> 
> Thank ya!!  I just think it sounds like I'm a "ME ME ME ME" person! Or just cheesy!!  LoL...and I'm not like that at allllll! I just chose it cause at the time, its ALL my hubby called me!



See it's cute too, Thats what I call my G/F (not like I have a choice j/k) and she uses it as her hotmail. Definatley keep it


----------



## Stacey (Nov 11, 2002)

Ohhh coooool!!!!!
 THANKS For reasurring me


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Nov 11, 2002)

MY Pleasure  I would hate to see a princess resign herself from the royal family......


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2002)

wow...cheese! 
"It ain't easy...being cheesy'..but somehow...BJ.....you pull it off!


----------



## david (Nov 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by BjUaFyF *_
> yeah I know I don't wanna be known as clown or goon, change yours to Gay DavidJasonDean cause gay means happy in the dictionary and you're always happy.............



zzZZZzz  Snore ZZZzzzZzz................ are you funny yet?

No?  Wake me when you start to get funny!


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Nov 11, 2002)

i'm gonna get back to the reason of the initial post and tell how I got my name....not that i don't like to read all of the comments!!!  My first name is Rebekah, hence bekah.  My middle name is Leigh, hence leigh...bekahleigh.  I am 23 years old...bekahleigh23.  Not very original, but it's me!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Nov 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 
> 
> zzZZZzz  Snore ZZZzzzZzz................ are you funny yet?
> ...



Those who live in Glass houses......


Name is Changed!!!!!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Nov 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bekahleigh23 *_
> i'm gonna get back to the reason of the initial post and tell how I got my name....not that i don't like to read all of the comments!!!  My first name is Rebekah, hence bekah.  My middle name is Leigh, hence leigh...bekahleigh.  I am 23 years old...bekahleigh23.  Not very original, but it's me!



why would you get back to the original reason.....that wrecked a perfectly good ramble..... 



j/k  your name rhymes well too


----------



## PB&J (Nov 11, 2002)

Mine is my initials changed arounded. That's it.


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Nov 11, 2002)

Your right Trap-isaurus!  I didn't realize it rhymed.  Sorry about ruining your perfectly good ramble session.  Next time I'll just keep rambling right along with the rest of ya!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Nov 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bekahleigh23 *_
> Your right Trap-isaurus!  I didn't realize it rhymed.  Sorry about ruining your perfectly good ramble session.  Next time I'll just keep rambling right along with the rest of ya!




LOL, you'll see you'll have yer post count thru the roof in no time LOL


----------



## david (Nov 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Trap-isaurus *_
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, you'll see you'll have yer post count thru the roof in no time LOL




Trying to turn everyone into a post whore?


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Nov 12, 2002)

I don't think I can compete with you post whores!!


----------



## david (Nov 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bekahleigh23 *_
> I don't think I can compete with you post whores!!




I bet you could.  Take lessons from BJ-a -saurus ala TRAPEZOID!


----------



## CLPgold (Nov 12, 2002)

My name comes from my initials 'CLP' and 'gold' cuz I'm aiming to win a few golds over the next few years.  I use this name everywhere.


----------



## david (Nov 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CLPgold *_
> My name comes from my initials 'CLP' and 'gold' cuz I'm aiming to win a few golds over the next few years.  I use this name everywhere.




And the AVATAR is SO CUTE!!!!


----------



## gopro (Nov 13, 2002)

Oh my thread, my beautiful thread...taken over and destroyed by the infamous "post whores!"  

(you know I love you guys!)


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Nov 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to turn everyone into a post whore?



Spreading the good word brother, just spreadin the good word!!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Nov 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you could.  Take lessons from BJ-a -saurus ala TRAPEZOID!



This is great  I think I have six different names going now 

take lessons from me you wrote 7 of the ten commandments buddy


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Nov 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Oh my thread, my beautiful thread...taken over and destroyed by the infamous "post whores!"
> 
> (you know I love you guys!)



LMAO


----------



## gopro (Nov 13, 2002)

130 posts and about 10 that are pertinent to the original thread......WOOOOHOOO...our average is going up


----------



## Dero (Nov 13, 2002)

gopro,you have to read PW comm# 10 to understand what the QU'EST CE QUE C'EST...
 
Otherwise it's a great thread...Don't you think guys????
We'll keep on bumping it and maybe somebody will explain their nicks as they see the thread.


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Nov 13, 2002)

Maybe but doubtfull


----------



## david (Nov 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> gopro,you have to read PW comm# 10 to understand what the QU'EST CE QUE C'EST...
> 
> Otherwise it's a great thread...Don't you think guys????
> We'll keep on bumping it and maybe somebody will explain their nicks as they see the thread.



I LOVE those commandments!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Nov 13, 2002)

They are good


----------



## gopro (Nov 14, 2002)

I'm gonna bump for no other reason but to get my thread up on top for a moment again...is THAT post whorish?


----------



## david (Nov 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> I'm gonna bump for no other reason but to get my thread up on top for a moment again...is THAT post whorish?



No, that is more like, "Trap a-whore"


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Nov 14, 2002)

another name for me?


----------



## Dero (Nov 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> I'm gonna bump for no other reason but to get my thread up on top for a moment again...is THAT post whorish?



   Most definetly!!!
You getting the hang of it GP!!!


----------



## david (Nov 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Trap-isaurus *_
> another name for me?


----------



## Dero (Nov 15, 2002)

Ok GP is on,bumping it up!!!


----------



## david (Nov 15, 2002)

re- bump!


----------



## Rissole (Nov 15, 2002)

When did i miss this? 
My user name i fuggin hate!! No i don't need to go to the toilet...
I used to use it on a playstation site cause i "ripped" at GT2 and my 1st name is Pete which for some dumb ass reson i spell Peet all the time.
When i first joined i didn't know that my user name was gonna be that important 
How did you change yours Jay??


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2002)

you could possibly borrow Jay's knee pads....


----------



## Dero (Nov 16, 2002)

Yes,he got his promotion and got his nick changed,I think he's done with those pads!!!


----------



## gopro (Nov 16, 2002)

BUMPITY BUMP BUMP.....BUMP BUMP


----------



## david (Nov 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> BUMPITY BUMP BUMP.....BUMP BUMP




I never thought to see the day GP types these words!  

Alright Dero and Trap!  Look what you two created!


----------



## ALBOB (Nov 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_Alright Dero and Trap!  Look what you two created!



Dero and Trap created him?  Gee, I thought it was Muscletech.


----------



## irontime (Nov 18, 2002)




----------



## ALBOB (Nov 18, 2002)

Holy crap!  You and I on-line at the same time?  What's this place coming to?  Hey, I need you to mind the store for about an hour.  I'll be back.


----------



## irontime (Nov 18, 2002)

> Hey, I need you to mind the store for about an hour. I'll be back.


POPS!! Don't leave me again.
Ya I'm gonna have to be getting a little scarce this week, lots of work, but I'll probably end up fucking around on here anyways


----------



## ALBOB (Nov 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_I'll probably end up fucking around on here anyways



Hey, watch your language young man.  Fuqing around?  This is serious research.  Into what I have no idea but it's serious non-the-less.


----------



## gopro (Nov 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> I never thought to see the day GP types these words!
> 
> Alright Dero and Trap!  Look what you two created!



BUMP...BUMPY...BUMPAHOO...BUMPALICIUOS...BUMPASM...BUMPERINIO...HUMPTYBUMPTY...

...I'm out of coooooonnnnttttrrrroooollllll


----------



## ALBOB (Nov 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_BUMPASM...BUMPERINIO...HUMPTYBUMPTY...



Shouldn't the BUMPASM come AFTER doing the HUMPTYBUMPTY? 

Then you roll over and take a BUMPTYNAP.


----------



## david (Nov 22, 2002)

Gee, 4 more post GP and you've entered the $4K club!


----------



## Rissole (Nov 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Shouldn't the BUMPASM come AFTER doing the HUMPTYBUMPTY?
> 
> Then you roll over and take a BUMPTYNAP.


Only after a BUMPTYWIPE


----------



## gopro (Nov 22, 2002)

Man, you guys are so BUMPERIFIC!


----------



## Dero (Nov 22, 2002)

What is a day w/o a bump???
GP,you're in the 4k club,what a whore!!!
You're next move if you choose to is to unthrone the kus!!!


----------



## gopro (Nov 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> What is a day w/o a bump???
> GP,you're in the 4k club,what a whore!!!
> You're next move if you choose to is to unthrone the kus!!!



Unthrone Kus....ummmm...don't have THAT much time! I have an actual "life."


----------



## Dero (Nov 22, 2002)

Ok...Chose not to...
A life What's dat?


----------



## gopro (Nov 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Ok...Chose not to...
> A life What's dat?



Training, eating, and looking for hot chicks!


----------



## Dero (Nov 23, 2002)

Can do this while you're here!!!
   
I know...Scarry isn't it?


----------



## david (Nov 24, 2002)

Bump


----------



## gopro (Nov 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> Bump



I'll see that bump, AND raise you another: BUMP!


----------



## Dero (Nov 27, 2002)

Looks like you are doing some whoring,I figured I'de 
BUMP it 
Eh GP!!!


----------



## david (Nov 27, 2002)

bump again


----------



## david (Nov 27, 2002)

and


----------



## david (Nov 27, 2002)

again (like a true post whore)


----------



## gopro (Nov 28, 2002)

You know what my favorite dance is???? THE BUMP !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## david (Nov 28, 2002)

Good one, GP!


----------



## gopro (Nov 30, 2002)

Oh damn...I just BUMPED into something!


----------



## david (Nov 30, 2002)

here's the 11:49 pm BUMP


----------



## Rissole (Dec 1, 2002)

and the 8:43 Bump


----------



## kuso (Dec 1, 2002)

and the 8:17 bump


----------



## Dero (Dec 1, 2002)

Bump this...


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

Hey, that's pretty cool, Dero!


----------



## Lightman009 (Dec 1, 2002)

Lightman was a the main character in the movie called Wargames which I was a fan of. Im a film major by the way, which is why I looked to movies for a name.


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2002)

bump-bump


----------



## gopro (Dec 3, 2002)

This morning I was driving to work and hit this massive BUMP in the road!


----------



## Tank316 (Dec 3, 2002)

that was ME dam it, so much for morning cardio


----------



## Vai Fan (Dec 3, 2002)

Okay, time to chime in.

I've played guitar for 27 years now, and have always been facinated by the players that seem too good to be humanly possible, you know, maybe they 'sold their soul'.

1986 I was turned on to this hot new guitarist, Steve Vai.  He was playing for David Lee Roth at the time.  The song was "Big Trouble" off of the "Eat 'em and Smile" CD.  The guitar solo was just unbelieveable, almost impossible.  I mean, Eddie VH is great and all, but just isn't close technically to Vai.

Next I saw the movie "Crossroads" with Ralph Macchio (Karate Kid).  Vai plays the devil's guitarist, where unwary humans make a deal with the devil that if they can beat him, they keep their soul.  So I saw him play for the first time, FUQ.  

Since that time, I've been a huge fan of his, and have actually met him a couple of times.  Cool guy...even nicer than GP, if you can believe that.


----------



## Tank316 (Dec 3, 2002)

> Next I saw the movie "Crossroads"


 my sister and i love that movie.


----------



## Vai Fan (Dec 3, 2002)

Yeah, I gotta get it on DVD.

I've got a recording of me playing one of the last pieces in that duel, goes by the name of Eugene's Trick Bag.  Took me months and months to get it down to the half ass quality I can play it at.  If I ever get up the balls to do it, I may post it here some day.


----------



## Tank316 (Dec 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Vai Fan *_
> Yeah, I gotta get it on DVD.
> 
> I've got a recording of me playing one of the last pieces in that duel, goes by the name of Eugene's Trick Bag.  Took me months and months to get it down to the half ass quality I can play it at.  If I ever get up the balls to do it, I may post it here some day.


----------



## ALBOB (Dec 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> my sister and i love that movie.



Oh, that answers the age old question; if Tank divorces his wife is she still his sister?


----------



## Tank316 (Dec 3, 2002)

OLBOOB, hows life in Cali??you goof


----------



## ALBOB (Dec 3, 2002)

Boring right now.  Had to scrape ice off my windshield two days in a row now.  That's the most exciting part of my day lately.  Luckily the knee's good so I'm back in the gym.  Anymore lounging on the couch would have driven me out of my mind.  Looking at taking an extended weekend and going to Vegas, probably for New Year's.


----------



## Tank316 (Dec 3, 2002)

Glad to hear you're healthy again.. never been to Laswages before. but i hear the buffet tables rock


----------



## ALBOB (Dec 3, 2002)

If it weren't for the Vegas buffetts I'd only be half the man I am today.


----------



## gopro (Dec 6, 2002)

This girl I know just got a nose job. When I asked why she said she really hated the BUMP at the end of her nose.


----------



## Claudette (Dec 6, 2002)

Umm, I don't know if the topic of this forum is still in question, but just in case it is, I chose my name because it's my middle name and it took me over 20 years to appreciate it.


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

Cool, Claudette.  That makes sense and never mind the PW's, they never stay on topic!


----------



## gopro (Dec 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Claudette *_
> Umm, I don't know if the topic of this forum is still in question, but just in case it is, I chose my name because it's my middle name and it took me over 20 years to appreciate it.



Thanks for the RELEVENT post! I notice you are from San Diego. I used to live there. What part are you from?


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2002)

PW bump

(Back to the irrelevancy!)


----------



## gopro (Dec 9, 2002)

I am afraid of things that go BUMP in the night! (C'mon...so close to 200 posts!)


----------



## david (Dec 9, 2002)

GP,

Don't forget,  by just putting a . = Bump as well!  You may see me doing that to my own threads!


----------



## Claudette (Dec 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Thanks for the RELEVENT post! I notice you are from San Diego. I used to live there. What part are you from?



I live downtown. Where did you live? Do you have any hookups out here for jobs? I'm trying to get out of my current one and am in desparate need of a contact somewhere.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2002)

holy shiat, GP....
you've been turned....you sir, are becoming a true whore!
I salute you!


----------



## ALBOB (Dec 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> holy shiat, GP....
> you've been turned....you sir, are becoming a true whore!
> I salute you!



Well, let's not get carried away there Burner.  Yes, a whore he may be but he hasn't been TRUELY turned until he comes over to the Dark Side of posting.  We must make him *PORNAL*


----------



## gopro (Dec 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Claudette *_
> I live downtown. Where did you live? Do you have any hookups out here for jobs? I'm trying to get out of my current one and am in desparate need of a contact somewhere.



I used to live in La Jolla (God I love that place!) What kind of work do you do?


----------



## gopro (Dec 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Well, let's not get carried away there Burner.  Yes, a whore he may be but he hasn't been TRUELY turned until he comes over to the Dark Side of posting.  We must make him *PORNAL*



The Dark Side huh? You wish to turn me pornal? Arrrgggghhh...the force is strong with this one...


----------



## ALBOB (Dec 18, 2002)

Don't worry, your time will come.


----------



## gopro (Dec 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Don't worry, your time will come.



No...no...don't turn me to the dark side...nooooooo...I will fight you...I will fight with every ounce of my being!


----------



## KataMaStEr (Dec 19, 2002)

KataMaStEr

Well I have always taken 1st place in Katas (forms) in every tournament I been in. Sparring well I was doing well until October 19, when got my ass wops and took a 3rd place.


----------



## KataMaStEr (Dec 19, 2002)

But them I'm no MaStEr, Just like thinking I am lol


----------



## gopro (Dec 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by KataMaStEr *_
> KataMaStEr
> 
> Well I have always taken 1st place in Katas (forms) in every tournament I been in. Sparring well I was doing well until October 19, when got my ass wops and took a 3rd place.



I figured thats where it came from! I used to be heavy into martial arts...7 years Tae Kwan Do...and my favorite thing to do was forms.


----------



## ALBOB (Dec 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_and my favorite thing to do was forms.



Yup, you'd do w8lifter's form, you'd do Bekah's form, you'd do Erilya's form, you'd do................well, you get the idea.  You're already half way to the darkside, don't resist.


----------



## gopro (Dec 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Yup, you'd do w8lifter's form, you'd do Bekah's form, you'd do Erilya's form, you'd do................well, you get the idea.  You're already half way to the darkside, don't resist.



ALBOB...YOU HAVE NEVER SPOKEN TRUER WORDS!


----------

